# Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC



## The_Schroeder (19. Juni 2016)

*Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Hi, ich suche ein Spiel in dem man die Autos so umfangreich wie nur möglich individual tunen kann. primär optisch. Gern mit "normalen" Autos(Golf2 zb) und weniger Exoten. Mir fehlt einfach die Kohle ein richtiges Auto zu tunen . Falls das entsprechende Spiel per Mods erweiterbar ist wäre das hammer. Sprache kann auch Englisch sein 
Fahrphysik und das alles wäre in dem Fall auch total Wurst, will nur an der Optik rumspielen. ALso falls jemand Vorschläge hat, gern her damit


----------



## onlygaming (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Also da bleibt aktuell nur das "neue" Need for Speed, von Golf 1 bis zum Aventador ist alles dabei, kann es dir nur ans Herz legen mir macht es sehr viel spaß


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Danke erstmal   Ich hatte ein paar Videos geschaut, da sah das immer so nach 2-3 kompletten Bodykits aus und das wars, dann nur noch Aufkleber. Aber dann scheid das nicht mehr aktuell zu sein, freut mich 
Noch jemand Vorschläge ?


----------



## Galford (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Wie weit du im aktuellen NFS optisch tunen kannst, hängt stark vom Fahrzeug ab. Der Ferrari F40 z.B. wäre ein Extrembeispiel, denn da gibt es nur ein Bodykit, womit hier dann hinsichtlich der Optik also nur Folien (Aufkleber) bleiben würden. Bei anderen Autos sieht es da wieder anders aus. Es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass du bei manchen Autos mit dem Tuning zufrieden sein wirst, und bei manchen nicht. Wenn es dir wirklich um stundelanges Tuning geht, wirst du mit dem Folieneditor wohl am glücklichsten, vorausgesetzt du bist künstlerisch etwas begabt. 

D.h. was du in Videos gesehen hast, kann eben doch noch aktuell sein.


Bei The Crew bzw. Wild Run ist es auch möglich, sein Auto optisch zu tunen, wobei es hier eher von der verwendeten "Spec" (Street, Circuit, Dirt, Drag etc.) abhängt, was du machen kannst. 
Bei Street und Performance geht wohl am meisten.


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Das wäre dezent bescheiden, weil stellenweise geht da echt nix.

Also wäre The Crew die bessere Lösung, hatte mir da ein Video angesehen bei dem er glaube 8-12 Fronten hatte, schon cool dann.
Gibt es da Ubisoft untypisch Mods ? Im Netz hab ich so nix gefunden ? Wäre jetzt nicht schlimm ^^


----------



## Galford (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Naja, uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann ich The Crew hier auch nicht. Wie erwähnt, es hängt u.a. auch von den einzelnen Fahrzeugklassen (Specs) ab.

Mir wäre kein aktuelles Rennspiel bekannt, dass in diesem Bereich (optisches Tuning) wirklich alles oder zumindest den Großteil richtig macht.


----------



## _Berge_ (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

schau dir mal Need for Speed Underground 2 oder Carbon an.

Sind wie ich finde tolle Spiele die auch noch ein recht umfangreiches Tuning bieten, habe es sehr gerne gespielt


----------



## The_Schroeder (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Zur Kenntnis genommen und auf die Liste verfrachtet


----------



## Flexsist (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Für den Nissan GT-R Premium (2017) in Need for Speed gibt es garkeine Optikteile, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Ist wohl auch noch zu neu das Fahrzeug. Anstonsten rockt Need for Speed aber schon.
Need for Speed ist wieder auf dem Weg in richtung Underground 2. Es fehlen nur leider ein paar Sachen, wie Flügeltüren, diverese Front und Heckleuchten (es gibt vereinzelt welche), Unterbodenbeleuchtung usw...
Aber dennoch finde ich Need for Speed aktuell besser als alles andere, schon allein weil es meistens auch alles Original Tuningteile sind (das erklärt auch warum es für einige Fahrzeuge garkeine / wenig Teile gibt(hat auch was mit Lizenzen zu tun usw)) und nicht irgend etwas was zusamm gefuschtes wie in The Crew. Also dort gibts durchaus auch schöne Tuningteile (von Originalen abgekupfert mit kleinen Änderungen), aber die Meisten sind mehr so... . Was das stylen des Fahrzeugs mit Vinyles angeht hat The Crew auch extrem verkackt, muss ich einfach so sagen. Es gibt nur Vorgefertiges Zeugs und dann auch noch zum Teil zu astronomisch hohen Preisen (InGame). In Need for Speed kannst du dir mit etwas geschick ALLES aufs Auto brezeln, wo und wie du willst und das GRATIS (InGame).  Hier mal ein sehr sehr sehr gelungenes Gutes Beispiel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8sw-EWhcA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Du kannst über 200 Vinyls aufs Auto brezeln, wieviel genau weiß ich gerade selber nicht. Aber ich bin schon mit einem Fahrzeug an der Grenze. Das ist aber auch wirklich extrem zugebombt mit Stickern....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 
Und du kannst sogar selber welche erstellen mit eigenem Text, wie du in den Bildern oben gut sehen kannst.

Also ich kann nur Need for Speed empfehlen, wenn du einem Fahrzeug deine EIGENE persönliche Note geben möchtest. 

BTW: So neu ist das mit den Vinyls jetzt nicht, das gabs auch in Shift und Pro Street usw. Aber dieser Need for Speed Teil hebt das ganze nochmal auf ein ganz anderes Level wie ich finde, auch weil die Grafikengine recht geil ist, wirkt es hier doch nochmal um einiges schöner und besser.

MfG


----------



## The_Schroeder (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Das sieht wirklich geil aus 
Hatte mir jetzt das alte NFS Carbon geholt. geht auch echt viel <3 
Dann werd ich dem neuen aber auch mal einen Besuch abstatten, Danke Jungs


----------



## Healrox (27. September 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Da würde ich warten bis es mal im Angebot ist.
Für mich geht nichts über Underground 2. Leider bekommt man da heutzutage Augenkrebs, wenn man das spielt. DA wär mal ein Remake angesagt.

Naja, Momentan ist Forza Horizon 3 einfach mein ein und alles. Grad für mich als Allradler ist das der Himmel.


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Naja, eine Mischung aus Horizon 3 (Leistungstuning (Teile und Umbauten), Underground 2 (Karosserieanbauteile, Scheinwerfer, Rückleuchten, Endrohre, Audiosysteme, Unterbodenbeleuchtung, Türen, e.t.c.) und dem neuen Need for Speed (Lack und Vinyl/Decal Editor) wäre optimal. Die leistungstechnischen Einstellmöglichkeiten sind bei Forza ähnlich umfangreich wie bei Underground 2, nur vermisse ich da halt die Einstellungen für Turbo/ECU. Der Vinyl Editor bei Forza ist ja schön und gut, aber da fehlen mir zu viele Hersteller Sticker, die muss man alle selbst bauen. Zudem kann man beim Lack nicht wirklich viel einstellen und man kann keine matten Vinyls auf glänzenden Lack anbringen. Beim neuen Need for Speed geht das, sieht einfach besser aus.


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Auto Tuning Videospiel für PC*

Man kann nicht alles in einem haben aber alles zocken


----------

